# Long time since I posted



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I lost my sweet Jackson yesterday. He was just a few weeks shy of his 2nd birthday. It was my fault, he had gotten really muddy and I put him in the garage for the evening and was going to give him a bath the next day. He got into engine cleaner, but we didn't know it until it was too late.

I took him to the vet and while I cried harder than I ever had, he slipped away from me.

My life will never be the same.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry.







I found this picture of him that you posted on his first birthday, I hope you don't mind if I post it here - he was a beautiful boy:

















Jackson


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my I am so very sorry, deepest heartfelt sorrow to you. It was an accident who would think this, I will go look around my garage now, just incase.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Well darn...thank you...

I miss him so much


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WOh my I am so very sorry, deepest heartfelt sorrow to you. It was an accident who would think this, I will go look around my garage now, just incase.


Please do...I don't want anyone to go through this. The guilt is overwhelming...but I had the sweetest vet tech in the world yesterday and she helped me so much


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, I'm so very sorry.







I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better. Please just know that you're in my thoughts and prayers. And you're not alone.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! 
I am glad you had a kind person to help you thru it.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

He had matured into a beautiful dog...he was right at 95 pounds, loved tennis balls and his kitty cat (a real one)..he and Moose the kitty were great buddies...this 95 pound dog and two pound cat chased each other through the house and snuggled on the couch. 

Thanks all for the kind words


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how heartbroken and devastated you must feel. My deepest sympathy to you for the loss of your beautiful boy.









Rest in peace, Jackson.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RIP Jackson.
I am very sorry for your tragic loss. Onyx looks just like him.
I hope he finds a nice kitty at the bridge to romp with.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlRIP Jackson.
> I am very sorry for your tragic loss. Onyx looks just like him.
> I hope he finds a nice kitty at the bridge to romp with.


and trash..he loved trash...


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I am very sorry. My heart breaks for you. It was an accident so please do not feel guilty.Please forgive yourself.Please.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

OMG! That is terrible. Please do not blame yourself! It was an accident!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Helly, I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how devastated you are. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope you are reading this. I thought about you last night and i really hope you have a lot of support. It has been about 7 months since Jazmin died of cancer and it was only YESTERDAY that I talked about her w/o crying. 
Yrs ago I had a young dog die suddenly and it was one of the worst times of my life. I will admit that I even started abusing prescription medication because I was so distraught I was inconsoleable. when I found him dead I think I had a nervous breakdown, I was laying on my front lawn screaming when they took his body out.A very dramatic scene at which Paige remained totally silent.
I am telling you this because I truly understand the level of gut wrenching sadness you are in. It takes AWHILE but it WILL get better. I don't know if you have another dog to put your attention on. I had two other dogs in each case and they really kept me going. When the young guy died,however, I was compelled to go to the shelter and save a little pup's life. Everyone thought it was "too soon" (god I hate that phrase) but my daughter and I needed him. We snatched up a random shep/husky baby and literally carried him around for 3 months.My angel boy, Travis.
Don't let this incident scare you off from owning another dog.Just a reminder to all of us to be really careful. My garage is serious mess and I need to make sure the door is closed after reading this.People lose family members in all sorts of terrible ways.In no way, shape, or form is this your fault, it wa a tragic accident and you would never have put your dog in harms way knowingly.
I hope the healing comes for you. My sincerest hope is that someday you will get another dog. Just know that there are people who survive this kind of thing, I did, you can. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you SuzyE...I can't even look at his pictures right now. My 12 year old daughter won't even talk about him. We had to put our 12 year old lab mix down just a couple of months ago because he just got old and sick, that was gut wrenching enough. Hubby and I talked about what kind of dog we might get at some point and first it was no GSD ever again....Jackson was just too special and I can't imagine trying to recapture that feeling. But maybe when we are ready we will do it again. I do love the personality and the buttheadedness that comes with the breed...

Thanks all...


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Words just can't encompass the sadness in my heart for you and your family.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so sorry


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very deeply sorry. Jackson was such a loved dog, and he KNEW it-- always, always. I am so sorry for your loss of your wonderful boy. My heart goes out to you. Rest well, dear Jackson.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh boy. I am so sorry.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so sorry Hope that you do not continue to blame yourself it was an accident. He was beautiful


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Helly,

I hope you don't mind but I moved your thread about Jackson here to "In Loving Memory"

I am so sorry for your loss. Some times we just forget we have things or we think our dogs are smarter than to get into stuff. 

Val


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

my thoughts are with you....I am so sorry.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's just heart wrenching.







I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Helly, another bout of prayers and thoughts going out to you and your family.....the time he spent with you was wonderful, and full of love and happiness !!! Accidents are just that--accidents.
The sweethearts get into kitchen cleansers, weed killer, all kinds of things...I recently saw one on Animal Planet where he got into cooking oil---the whole bottle (the owner was devestated!!) And that wasn't in the garage, it was right in the kitchen cabinet on the bottom shelf !
Please, don't let guilt prevent you from taking a look on this site for another LOVE who needs Y-O-U !!!! One pair of those "GSD" eyes are waiting for you to take him (or her) HOME. And, Moose is waiting for his new friend---he needs one, too. 
When Bear passed, I couldn't take it. But, Robbie appeared (on this site), starved, sad, scared----and his eyes said "Lynn, please come for me"... and I did. He is the sweetest, friendliest guy--my pal, SO glad he's here.


----------

